# Glue choice



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Would gluing a thin piece of ebony (face grain) to cherry (end grain) change your choice of glue to something other than titebond? Say a two part epoxy? Just curious if there is anything I might need to worry about.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Stick said:


> Would gluing a thin piece of ebony (face grain) to cherry (end grain) change your choice of glue to something other than titebond? Say a two part epoxy? Just curious if there is anything I might need to worry about.


Either would work, but I would use Titebond. It's easier to clean up if need be.









 







.



.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you really mean face grain to end grain? If so what is the dimension of the glued area. No glue will hold for long on end grain if it has "any" stress. The movement with humidity change will pop it. 
Epoxy made on the soft side would hold the best. Ebony is oily so a G-2 epoxy after cleaning with acetone is probably best. 
It does depend on the joint size and purpose.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Midlandbob said:


> Did you really mean face grain to end grain? If so what is the dimension of the glued area. No glue will hold for long on end grain if it has "any" stress. The movement with humidity change will pop it.
> Epoxy made on the soft side would hold the best. Ebony is oily so a G-2 epoxy after cleaning with acetone is probably best.
> It does depend on the joint size and purpose.


I've used the ebony as end caps for some exposed table legs. The top will have no stressors on them at all. The bottoms, however, will have constant compression force from the table weight. The table is an indoor sofa table. I used Cman's advice and used titebond. Only time will tell now!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

OOPS. Duplicate post.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

We will hope they stay attached.
The usual way to put on the federal style feet is to use thin side grain veneer pieces on the 4 sides. Garret Hack has done a FWW article in the feet. There is probably a you tube video on federal feet
You could drill a 1/2 inch hole up the bottom of the legs and insert a dowel to add long grain strength to your feet.
The titebond site mentions using sizing if you must glue end grain.


----------



## Atgfurniture (Jan 1, 2012)

To cap a leg like this rather then gluing a face on it which in this case is a horrible glue joint, I would mortise down into the leg then form a tenon on my cap which will fit it the mortise


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Midlandbob said:


> We will hope they stay attached.
> The usual way to put on the federal style feet is to use thin side grain veneer pieces on the 4 sides. Garret Hack has done a FWW article in the feet. There is probably a you tube video on federal feet
> You could drill a 1/2 inch hole up the bottom of the legs and insert a dowel to add long grain strength to your feet.
> The titebond site mentions using sizing if you must glue end grain.


 I might do that for the feet. Probably why I haven't glued up this table yet. Not positive about the feet.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> To cap a leg like this rather then gluing a face on it which in this case is a horrible glue joint, I would mortise down into the leg then form a tenon on my cap which will fit it the mortise


Not sure how horrible a joint with no stress on it using modern glue can be, but I'll keep you posted. The feet, however, may be another issue....


----------

